

Become productive by making a habit - luckydev
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2010/07/secrets-of-superstar-programmer_13.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This is just so painfully slow. I watched for about 45 seconds, then skipped
to the 2 minute mark, then to the 5 minute mark where "Dr McNinja" is
introduced, then skipped forward and found him talking about how there are
_so_ many things people want to do and they all take time.

He's right. There are lots of things I want to do, and they all take time. I
particular, I don't have time to watch this. Produce a transcript and I might
be interested, perhaps I might then even watch the video, but based on the two
minutes I've spent trying to evaluate it, it's not worth my time.

A general lesson to learn: You may have interesting things to say, but unless
you say them well, people won't listen.

Learn the art of presentation.

